# Death by Blunt Force WARNING GRAPHIC!!



## Bynx (Jun 26, 2011)

The victim was on a flight from there to here. He didnt make it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 26, 2011)

DRT


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2011)

R.I.P. little S.O.B.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 26, 2011)

Fantastic storyline!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2011)

I sure have been curious what DRT means.


----------



## mgilvey (Jul 2, 2011)

Need an outline around the victim.


----------

